# Hint/Tip for G1 section Recognized Work Experience



## kazemstein

Hi, 


I shall appreciate if any format/template/guidance be provided in the Question G1 section for Recognized Work Experience for primary Applicant. 

The question which states :

"Please indicate why you believe this work experience should be recognised. (For example, it is relevant to your recognised qualification, or your skilled employment)."

I could have filled it but still wondering if any format or template for it.

Thanks,


----------



## Cheema

Simply you can mention that this occupation I have been doing since so and so date and is relevant to my qualification .... My role as ________ is directly relevant to the occupation ________ specify the occupation name and number. 
They just need a brief not details roles and responsibilities here.
Specify to the point info. That is all what I mentioned, rest fellow expats can suggest.
Good luck

~Cheema


----------



## kazemstein

Thanks Cheema u rock!


----------



## kazemstein

By the way i have one more question, since am from software testing in ICT industry. There is a question in Identity Section of EOI which says


"A19.	What industry is your main job in i.e. the main activity of the place where you work?	
Please enter part or all of your workplace's main activity in the search box below to return a list of matching industries and click the search button. Then select the one that most closely matches your industry. Or you can view a full list to find the industry yourself."

Now i tried hard searching complete list for ICT however i could only find most closely "L783400 Computer Consultancy Services" 

can you advise me if otherwise on it as well?

Thanks heaps


----------



## Cheema

You have to select the industry or the closest one if accurate industry is not listed in the list.
L783400 Computer Consultancy Services is fine, but isn't there anyone called tester or something.
I too have selected Information retrieval and storage, I work as DBA.


----------



## kazemstein

Cheema said:


> You have to select the industry or the closest one if accurate industry is not listed in the list.
> L783400 Computer Consultancy Services is fine, but isn't there anyone called tester or something.
> I too have selected Information retrieval and storage, I work as DBA.



Nah i didnt find any thing relevant to testing or ICT. However i can discuss in detail about the options with you if you have time and feel appropriate by adding me on skype. I have other things to discuss.



Let me know your skype or anyother messenger if possible.

and thanks heaps Cheema you rock!!! 
Appreciate your kind responses


----------

